

Introducing AppDK and seeking help from HN iOS developers - appdk
http://appdk.com/

======
appdk
Hey HN

I've been working on this project on the side and now I'm at the point of
getting close to a golden release. AppDK is a Dev Kit for iOS developers and
our goal is to make developing better mobile apps with as little effort as
possible.

We're launching in a few weeks and we'll be happy to talk to iOS devs on HN to
get feedback, suggestions or anything to try out. Hope to get feedback from
everyone else here on HN, if you got any ideas that you want to throw our way
free feel to email me AppDevKit at Google's Email Service.

Thanks!

------
startupcto
Just what I've been looking for. Any idea on the pricing? I'm assume you are
going with some sort of freemium or it's going to be a paid only service?

~~~
appdk
A free account will allow just one app, and for developer with multiple apps,
it will be a reasonable subscription free. We're also considering other forms
of revenue such as ad rev share for developers but that's where tracking ad
revenue becomes a little tricky

